# Triumpf Pocket Watch



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

This I got from a large boot sale about ten years ago.

I swapped it for my 710's old gold bracelet.........









The, what I now know as niello, totally blew me away.

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch...Watchclosed.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch...atchclosed2.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch...Watchclosed.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch...chdustcover.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch.../Watchface2.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch...tchmovement.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch...f/Watchopen.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327/Ch.../Watchopen2.jpg

Another forum had a look at it but it seems it's just a pot-boiler, but as you know, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder

and I think it's lovely.

Just wanted to share it with you guys.


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Chippychap said:


> This I got from a large boot sale about ten years ago.
> 
> I swapped it for my 710's old gold bracelet.........
> 
> ...


Your Photo's are not working........Dave...


----------

